# DC metro area - 3yo Neutered Male B&R



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

Male three year old red and black classic GSD, imported from Germany. Relocating to metro DC and looking for short term home until I can find permanent home. Wonderful temperament, great manners, house trained, crate trained, healthy, intelligent. All around great dog. Super in the house or in public. Gets along great with other dogs. Chases cats. Good with horses. If you know of anyone in the DC metro area who might be interested in short term 2-3 month board, please reply to post. Thank you for your help. Will consider placing with law enforcement or working dog permanently. LL


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just want to clarify, when you say until you find a permanent home - do you mean for you and the dog, or just the dog? So essentially you're looking for a foster home or boarding situation, or placement with a police agency (not likely)?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so which is it?? are you looking for a short term
home for your dog untill you find a permanent
home for yourself and your dog or are you trying to rehome your dog??



Blueridge said:


> >>>>Relocating to metro DC and looking for short term home until I can find permanent home. <<<<
> 
> If you know of anyone in the DC metro area who might be interested in short term 2-3 month board, please reply to post.
> 
> >>>> Will consider placing with law enforcement or working dog permanently. <<<<


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I am looking for a boarding situation for my dog in the DC metro area. I have a home. He's a great dog, and I'm not ready, willing, emotionally prepared to give him up. Posted to this site looking for ideas.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok I'm a bit more confused now... you are looking for a boarding situation but said you already have a home.. if you don't mind why are you trying to board him then? Are you moving to a dog friendly place or just boarding him until you are ready emotionally to rehome him?


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

I am moving on Friday and the new house does not allow dogs.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

*Metro DC Astin 3YO MN*

Realized the title wasn't in the format.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so then since you moved somewhere that does not allow pets you are looking to completely rehome the dog correct? Or maybe find something short term while you find a permanent home for him somewhere else? Correct?


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i may know someone who would be interested. They're at andrews air force base. He's an MP and he and his wife have been looking for a shepherd. I'll ask them if they're interested. PM me with more info if you can please.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

should go without saying but if this pup is imported I'm assuming it comes from good lines so I would make sure the contract allows rehoming to possibly avoid issues for the new family down the road.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Blueridge, i tried emailing the email you gave me but the email was returned for an invalid address. If you could please contact me through here with the email address again, i will be happy to copy and paste again and try to send another email. thanks.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

Jinx thanks for the input. If you know of anyone in the DC area or in Virginia would you consider passing the info? Trying to find the right place for him, so a place for him to stay while I look for that would be best for him I think.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I have found a place for my dog. I appreciate all that you did for Astin!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That was quick. I hope you did some reference checks to make sure he will be properly taken care of.

Best of luck to you and your pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ummm... okay.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just curious - is he staying with one of the VGSR volunteers? The plea to help went out to our volunteer mailing list and I wonder if someone stepped forward to help.


----------

